# Guardians of the Galaxy 2: Erstes Bild, Cast und Infos zum Drehstart



## CarolaHo (18. Februar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Guardians of the Galaxy 2: Erstes Bild, Cast und Infos zum Drehstart* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Guardians of the Galaxy 2: Erstes Bild, Cast und Infos zum Drehstart


----------



## kidou1304 (18. Februar 2016)

haben se Kurt also doch bekommen


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (18. Februar 2016)

Super! Froi!


----------



## Hoaxwars (23. Februar 2016)

kidou1304 schrieb:


> haben se Kurt also doch bekommen


   Wollte Kurt erst nicht oder wie?


----------

